# powerhead location



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

top, mid, bottom? where can i put it to make my filtration more efficent?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Right now I have my in the top back corner and it seems to make a complete circular flow around the tank. Just try different spots and see what works best.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you want to aim it so it mixes your water better, so I would put it in the middle of one of the sides and aim it right at the other side


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

one of the top corners.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a corner tank with 1 in each of the three corners.The one in the back corner blows straight ahead while the other 2 are angled down.This creates nice flow throughout the tank and my p's seem to love it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i put my rio on the side in the middle ..they seem to enjoy ..so why mess with it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Top on either sides of the tank. This works for my tank the best. When lights are on and powerhead is emmitting bubbles, you can actually see the waterflow being pushed to the other side of the tank and bouncing back under, making a circular motion.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have 1 in the top, 1 in the middle! Works nice!


----------

